# 2006 650i Brute Force - Carb issues - vent lines?



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

The bottom bowls have a single line on both of them. The allen head is bottomed out, and there's fuel still coming out of one side steady, and the other side just trickles out.

The top of each carb has another line, and they both "Y" into each other. Are they supposed to be plugged, pointing up, down to the ground?


The bike seems to be running on one cylinder. It takes LOTS of throttle to keep it running. Once you let off, it dies. Starting takes for forever. While the bike is running half ***, there's a steady stream of fuel coming out of the bottom "drain" lines from the bottom of the bowels. . . . . that can't be right.

The bike has been sitting for a few weeks. Before that it ran like a champ with no issues at all.


Need a little help - thanks !


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Have you adjusted your valves lately for the hard starting issue? As for the hoses on the bottom of carbs,fuel is comming out more than likely due to a hung open float needle or improper float setting in the leaking carb - pull the carbs and give them a good cleaning - while your in there,record the sizes of pilot jets and main jets and the brand of jets - cause at some point your gonna wanna know that, this is also the easiest time to set the air/fuel setting on each carb,while there off the bike. The upper hoses are the carb vents - they should be y'ed together and run up high to the pod.


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

dman66 said:


> Have you adjusted your valves lately for the hard starting issue? As for the hoses on the bottom of carbs,fuel is comming out more than likely due to a hung open float needle or improper float setting in the leaking carb - pull the carbs and give them a good cleaning - while your in there,record the sizes of pilot jets and main jets and the brand of jets - cause at some point your gonna wanna know that, this is also the easiest time to set the air/fuel setting on each carb,while there off the bike. The upper hoses are the carb vents - they should be y'ed together and run up high to the pod.


ok thanks for he help. All the issues just started. 3-4 weeks ago I was slinging mud with no problems. No starting problems either.

The bike has a Dyno Jet kit on it. Local Kawasaki dealer installed it and cleaned the carbs when I first got the bike.


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

why would fuel be coming out of the vents while the bike is running ?


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*jettting*

Theres the problem.....Dynojet.... If you have dynojet needles,most people say the needles have too much woble in them and that you should stick with the OEM needles.That's not the main issue though - a carb fuel problem exist,and the carbs will need to be pulled to check.Personally,I've never tried Dynojet due to alot of members on MIMB and Kawiriders,have not recommended those kits and to stay with Keihin style jets and factory needles.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*jetting*

Not sure why the fuel is coming out of the vents assumming you mean the vents on the bottom of each carb.More than likely the floats in the float bowls are set too high,or the float needles are not seating maybe from dirt or sludge or worn needle valve.What all did the dealer do when they were in there? I have a 750i,and I installed an electronic fuel pump - ever since I did that,and i run the bike hard or do wheelies,then sudden slowing down,the vents will leak about an ounce of fuel out.During normal riding,I don't have any issues.


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

the top vents that are y'd together have a steady stream coming out while its running.

Dealer replaced seats float needles, gaskets . . . whatever to make it wifey approved not to fail while on a ride.

pulled the bowels off and they have a #40 in front and rear

What's next to look at?


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*jetting*

Well,I think I'm stumpped on that one too.I still feel that it has something to do with the float level setting.Lets hpoe someone with more experience chimes in soon,cause I don't think your problem is too common. I do know checking and setting the float levels can be a pain though because the bimetal of the float is so thin,it is easy to over adjust the floats.


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

dman66 said:


> Well,I think I'm stumpped on that one too.I still feel that it has something to do with the float level setting.Lets hpoe someone with more experience chimes in soon,cause I don't think your problem is too common. I do know checking and setting the float levels can be a pain though because the bimetal of the float is so thin,it is easy to over adjust the floats.


thanks for the suggestions


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*carbs*

Just outta curiosity,did you try to remove the vent hoses off the bottom of carbs,to see if there is fuel coming out of there too - there is a check valve on the bottom of those lines where as if you are in to mudding,maybe that check valve is clogged and not allowing fuel out which could be causing the upper line to leak fuel out - just thinkink out loud here.....There is another check valve on the gas tank vent line as well that many people find can clog as well,but you can just loosen the gas cap to figure that one out.


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

on the bottom of the bowls - those two hoses that are y-d together are open with out a plug or check valve

The vent hoses that are on top of the carbs were open with no plugs or check valves also


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

HELP !


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*carbs*

the vent lines on the left side of the carbs go to a plastic cannister,or to a y connector,then go to the pod without any check valve or filter on the end of it. The bottom lines are carb overflow/drain lines where the lines t together and go down and hang loosely above the skid plate - there should be a very small check valve at the end of the carb drains. I can't believe no one else chimmed in to help yet. Do not plug either of these vent lines.


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

any more help would be great.

I let the bike sit for almost a month with no riding. It wouldn't start on its own, so I pulled the carbs and cleaned them

Again, the bike suddenly started running on one cylinder.
Now I have gas pouring out of the bottom drain bowls.
If I have the top vent lines elevated, they will fill up with gas

do I have a bowl float problem?

I did notice some clear fluid coming out of the rear valve cover? Did I screw up a piston and I have too much blow by?


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey did you pull the carbs to see if something is blocked in the carbs yet ?


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

dman66 said:


> Hey did you pull the carbs to see if something is blocked in the carbs yet ?


blown all apart right now. I picked up a rebuild kit from the stealership. . . . I'll try that out tomorrow


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

Got it back together and its running better.
Changed the oil and the rear drive shaft seal.
No fuel in the oil.
I added a in-line fuel filer also.

Cranks and starts on the first crank after it's been warmed up.

It can go up in RPMs with the throttle now and idle on it's own with no problem, but the rear slider has no action.

I'll play with it some more tomorrow or later on in the week.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Check the rear carb slide for binding, make sure the needle cage is seated correctly and not blocking the vaccum hole inside the carb slide - check the slide diaphram to make sure there are no holes in it -make sure that little brass orfice is in the diaphram - make sure it is seated correctly in the carb and plastic cap - make sure the diaphram cap is not cracked or broke - Did the carb stop spewing gas after rebuild? thats all I got for now.......


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

TooTall said:


> Got it back together and its running better.
> Changed the oil and the rear drive shaft seal.
> No fuel in the oil.
> I added a in-line fuel filer also.
> ...


I gotta ask cause I posted in another thread.

Which fuel filter did you put in it and did it hurt the fuel flow?

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Davemk1,if I get a chance tommorow night,I'll check to see what fuel filter I went with,but I think I just pulled one off the shelf at Pep Boys auto parts.I was thinking of getting a see through automotive filter next,if it will fit under the electronics tray.Is it for the 08 or the 05 brute ?


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

08 but I'm also working on a 05 750 that has same set up as mine and thinking about trying it out

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

just went out and did some ripping around.

No restriction on the flow, cranked and ran just fine

I'll post up the filter that I'm using tomorrow


thanks for all of the suggestions . . . . something worked !


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

here's the 2.99 filter that I got


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

so I got the bike running pretty good

Got back to the house, and there's a thumping noise coming from under the seat. It went away after hitting the gas.

Now there's a nice puddle of fuel under the seat, the vaccumme line from the cylinder . . . the diaphram thats on the side of the fuel switch is leaking. . . . it was full of crap and leaking out of a weap hole.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

fuel pump go bad?

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

DaveMK1 said:


> fuel pump go bad?
> 
> Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


the shut off valve assembly . . . there's a diaphragm on the back 

It's full of crap, lots of corrosion on the inside. The fuel was coming out of the weep holes between the plates


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Gotcha. Those are kinda cheap. Think they list for $78 from kawi

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

really ?... where at? The stealership wanted 90 for it. . . . and i had to order it


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.monmouthcycles.com/fiche...egory=ATVs&make=KAWASAKI&year=2006&fveh=37737


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Glad to hear your making headway TooTall,sorry to DaveMK1 that I never got back to ya with the fuel filter thing.


----------

